# Checkout these pits



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

LET US WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THESE PIT [email protected]


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome looking pits! What size is the steel? What's the price for the one in casters that has the vertical chamber also.


-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

The 6th picture


-Nick


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I love #6


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto #6. Most versatile of all IMO


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's the lead time and price for #8? And as long as I'm dreaming how much would #6 be?


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

They look nice, but will they draft properly and do they have tuning plates?


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

How much is the 6th pit?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

price #6 ........... or smaller #7 with a smoker box on it......pm d law


----------



## solaction (Aug 31, 2004)

How much for #7 it's just the right size for the back yard.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Picture #1 just the upright on casters price please.

[email protected]

Thanks,
John


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

atcNick said:


> The 6th picture
> 
> -Nick


 thanks this a great smoker for the backyard you can cook alot of meat on it we sale that pit for $3,200.00


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Picture #1 just the upright on casters price please.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


This somker has two inches of insulation it holds heat very well you can use charcole or wood and don't need much of it ,the is 48x 36 deep and 6' tall it sales for $4,500.00.


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

solaction said:


> how much for #7 it's just the right size for the back yard.


this pit is a 24inx36 with a steak cooker plus all of our are built of 1/4 in plate and pipe and we use tuning plates on every pit we build .this pit sales for $2,200.00.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

242met said:


> This somker has two inches of insulation it holds heat very well you can use charcole or wood and don't need much of it ,the is 48x 36 deep and 6' tall it sales for $4,500.00.


Do you build them in a smaller version?

Something along the lines of 30" x 30" x 72"

48" x 36" larger than I need.

Thanks,
John


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Do you build them in a smaller version?
> 
> Something along the lines of 30" x 30" x 72"
> 
> ...


Yes we do John any size just call me at 281-5O7-1O9O for more details.


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

what are tuning plates?


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

a good question


----------



## chief1008 (Sep 20, 2011)

google "bbq tuning plates". They are plates that run along the bottom of the cooking chamber. They are usually segmented and adjustable so the heat from the fire box is more evenly distributed the length of the cooking chamber instead of burning the meat closest to the firebox and leaving the furthest uncooked. Poor mans tuning plate in a small cooker is a pan of water/apple juice/etc staged at the firebox baffle plate.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful pits. That trailer pit looks very well thought out with great use of space. I'd love to see pics of both sides and the back. The only imporvement I can see on it would be a bigger diamond plate box on the front to fill that space better... but that's not a big deal.

I agree pit #7 looks awesome. The only thing I would change would be the height of the steak grill. I like to close the lid on my steaks even for short burns and I'd be afraid my thick filets would get mashed down. Just allowing the grill to be inserted at a lower height would work great... can't tell from the pics if that's designed in or not. Also, does the lid rest open? I bet you could put a heavy steel angle right above the hinges to add weight to the back of the lid and provide a way to rest the lid open but not too open. Does it already do this?


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

txgunrunner said:


> what are tuning plates?



These tuning plates are on a rectangular smoker. The photo on the right shows the plates going into the vertical section.

Tuning plates prevent hotspots on your smoker. Helps to even the heat all way across your barrell.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

awesome.


----------

